
Map of Related Books for “100 Things Every Designer Needs to Know About People” - anvaka
https://anvaka.github.io/greview/100-things-designer/1/
======
anvaka
The book was good - learned quite a bit from it. Easy to read and very
insightful.

Made this map to see what else is around

